# The best shows no one ever watched



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

What shows do you think never made it big, but really should have. For me, there's two of them.. one just went off the air...

Sports Night (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0165961/)
Friday Night Lights (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758745/)

IN both cases, I think the writing was incredible, but for some reason the general population couldn't connect these shows.


----------



## Dave291367066120 (Feb 16, 2011)

Friday Light Nights for sure. That show was one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MartyS said:


> What shows do you think never made it big, but really should have. For me, there's two of them.. one just went off the air...
> 
> Sports Night (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0165961/)
> Friday Night Lights (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758745/)
> ...


Definitely agree. I watched Sports Night. My wife and I watch FNL, although we haven't watched any of the last season yet. We have all the other seasons on DVD. I would also put Firefly on that list (and if I have to put a link to IMDB on here because you don't know what it is, you don't deserve to know what it is :lol.

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

I still miss sports night...


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I pulled out our DVDs of SportsNight and digitized them. I've been watching them on the iPad while on the road. I forgot how good that series really was.


----------



## fluffybear1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

My choice would be 'Summer Breeze'. It aired around 1987 on NBC for just a few episodes and starred Shawn Weatherly.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's Your Move.


Funny, funny show from 1984 that starred Jason Bateman. Lasted less than a full season, IIRC, but it was hilarious.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I have two that think should have made it big.

Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip 
Firefly

Studio 60 was one of the most intelligent shows Iâ€™ve ever seen. Matthew Perry & Bradley Whitford were superb.


Firefly...no doubt about it; this should have been one of the biggest sci-fi TV programs to come along in a long long time. Even the sci-fi isnâ€™t 100% correct in this case. 

The people making the decisions for both of these shows should be hunted down and flogged...Iâ€™m just sayinâ€™  

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

MartyS said:


> I pulled out our DVDs of SportsNight and digitized them. I've been watching them on the iPad while on the road. I forgot how good that series really was.


We really loved Sports Night too. I was hoping the rumors that it would get picked up by someone else after ABC dropped it would come true...I was bummin'


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

SOAP where a lot of nobodies became stars


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

There are so many to choose from...

But the medal stand of my list has to be:

SportsNight
Firefly
Crusade

[Can't decide which gets the gold, silver or bronze]

Honorable mention to shows like "Alien Nation", "Journeyman" and "Flash Forward".


----------



## fluffybear1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

HarpoonIPA said:


> SOAP where a lot of nobodies became stars


I don't know if 'Soap' would qualify as 'a Show no one ever watched'? It did run for 5 seasons


----------



## fluffybear1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> It's Your Move.
> 
> Funny, funny show from 1984 that starred Jason Bateman. Lasted less than a full season, IIRC, but it was hilarious.


Wasn't that a spin-off of Silver Spoons.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

For me (and this is showing my age) was Crime Story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_Story_%28TV_series%29


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Arrested Development 

Jericho


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Firefly instantly comes to mind. It's amazing that a TV show that only had 11 epsiodes actually air(3 never aired in the US) could, three years later, get funding for a full fledged movie and stiil today have such a following.

Jericho was another that never got it's due. It had one full season that for the first 6 weeks did VERY well in the ratings, then the idiots at CBS inexplicably decided to put it on hiatus for several months and then not really promote it when it came back. By the time it did many people forgot the storyline and it had lost some of it's steam. Even when CBS finally, after TONS of peanuts, renegged and brought it back, it was again set up to fail with a terrible 10pm time slot.


----------



## DMHinCO (Dec 10, 2009)

Breaking Bad. It is still on and nobody watches it. Worth starting at the beginning.

I liked Undeclared http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0273028/ , one of the Apatow early projects nobody has heard of.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

DMHinCO said:


> Breaking Bad. It is still on and nobody watches it. Worth starting at the beginning.
> 
> I liked Undeclared http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0273028/ , one of the Apatow early projects nobody has heard of.


Same here, Breaking Bad is my fav show and none of my friends have ever heard of it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I still miss Journeyman. It had a lot of potential.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

"The Event". NBC boggled this one with it's scheduling.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> "The Event". NBC boggled this one with it's scheduling.


It's at NetFlix on there streeming, did they ever come to any closer with the question about those others? I stopped watching it, when it was announced it would not be picked up


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

And another show that was Awesome but nobody watched was The Chicago Code


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

Mike said:


> I still miss Journeyman. It had a lot of potential.


Journeyman. Loved it.
Also Chicago Code

matter of fact just the other night I saw a advertisment for a new show and thought to myself, " I am not even going to watch this cause if I like it it for sure will only last one season" LOL


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

Terriers, now available on Netflix


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RFT said:


> Journeyman. Loved it.
> Also Chicago Code
> 
> matter of fact just the other night I saw a advertisment for a new show and thought to myself, " I am not even going to watch this cause if I like it it for sure will only last one season" LOL


Same here, from now on I will wait for a new show to be streamed


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Friday Night Lights
Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip
Life
Canterbury's Law

The writing, casting and acting in_ both Studio 60_ and _Friday Night Lights_ was superb, IMHO.

I really miss _Life_. As enjoyable as _The Mentalist_ is, I found the Damien Lewis 'Charlie Crews' character to be more interesting than the Simon Baker 'Patrick Jane' character.

I also liked Juliana Margulies more as attorney Elizabeth Canterbury than I do now in _Good Wife_.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

RFT said:


> ...just the other night I saw a advertisment for a new show and thought to myself, " I am not even going to watch this cause if I like it it for sure will only last one season" LOL


That is a self-fulfilling prophecy if I ever heard one! <_<


----------

